# Scrollsaw refurbish



## planer (Jan 30, 2018)

Picked up this old craftsman scroll saw dated around 1953 for $30.00. Made a stand for it, the wife made a new leather dust shield for the lower plunger, fabricated new bushings for the upper plunger housing, serviced the drive unit and cleaned and painted the unit. Runs smooth and cuts fine, happy with the results.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

$30 - YOU SUCK ! ;o))) Have fun.


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

That's nice looking, good luck with it. Nice looking John deer there, RJ


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I had one of those. Picked it up on a lawn sale for $20. I called it 'thumper' as it thumped and vibrated quite a bit. Eventually the motor went and I got rid of it. About a month later A guy had a nearly new Dewalt 788 nearby on Craigslist for…. get this…. $75. I thought something might be wrong with it or it was hot. It was neither. He just wanted it out as he bought it and never used it. I only use it occasionally but it works great.


----------



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

Great looking scrollsaw, nice job with the overhaul. I was gifted one from the early 80's a few months back. I am thinking about overhauling it but is seemed to work okay the first day I plugged it in.

Roger


----------

